# Looking for walk-behind weed trimmer/whacker



## rustyb (Jul 20, 2018)

Last year, I rented a DR 8.75 Pro-XL. It had all the power I needed...but, the wheels looked to be the weak link for me. I'd be using it to mow the center of a two-track dirt road that is very rocky. 

Any recommendations?


----------

